# Juan se hizo una herida al salir por la puerta



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Sé que es correcto:

Juan se [C.I.] hizo una herida [C.D.] al salir por la puerta.

Quisiera saber si es posible sustituir SE por LE:

El salir por la puerta le [C.I.] hizo una herida [C.D.].

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Sé que es correcto:
> 
> Juan se [C.I.] hizo una herida [C.D.] al salir por la puerta.
> 
> Quisiera saber si es posible sustituir SE por LE:
> 
> El salir por la puerta le [C.I.] hizo una herida [C.D.].
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


No, Pitt .


----------



## Pitt

Quisiera saber si es posible complementar esta frase:

...... le [C.I.] hizo una herida [C.D.].


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si es posible complementar esta frase:
> 
> ...... le [C.I.] hizo una herida [C.D.].


Hola Pitt: Es que en general es una persona la que "hace una herida" o "hiere a otra". No sé si literariamente se podría decir: "La puerta lo hirió"...hmm


----------



## Pitt

Quizás es posible:

Un trozo de cristal le hizo una herida.


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Quizás es posible:
> 
> Un trozo de cristal le hizo una herida.


No sé si es posible, Pitt. Lo que diríamos es: "Se lastimó/hirió/se hizo una herida con un trozo de cristal".


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> No sé si es posible, Pitt. Lo que diríamos es: "Se lastimó/hirió/se hizo una herida con un trozo de cristal".


 
¡Muchas gracias, Inés,  por los ejemplos! Creo que es correcto:

El hombre le dio un golpe y le hizo una herida.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## franmadrid

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Inés, por los ejemplos! Creo que es correcto:
> 
> El hombre le dio un golpe y le hizo una herida.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


 but this is different than "el hombre se dio un golpe y se hizo una herida"


----------



## AlGrano

Qué refrescante e interesante es leer estos comentarios ... tantos años hablando español y no me había dado cuenta que objetos inanimados no pueden originar heridas, que estos son unicamente el medio, somos nosotros, los "animados", los que herimos.
Lo damos por hecho en nuestro hablar cotidiano y no sabemos necesariamente el por qué hablamos así, pero créo al igual que vosotros que estais en lo cierto.


----------



## Jay Lang

AlGrano said:


> Qué refrescante e interesante es leer estos comentarios ... tantos años hablando español y no me había dado cuenta que objetos inanimados no pueden originar heridas, que estos son unicamente el medio, somos nosotros, los "animados", los que herimos.
> Lo damos por hecho en nuestro hablar cotidiano y no sabemos necesariamente el por qué hablamos así, pero créo al igual que vosotros que estais en lo cierto.


 
Pero...¿no sería correcto decir "El zapato le apretaba y le hizo una llaga (o sea una herida)"?

Yo lo veo totalmente correcto.

La corbata le dejo una marca en el cuello. 
El vestido le marcaba mucho las caderas.


¿No?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jay Lang said:


> Pero...¿no sería correcto decir "El zapato le apretaba y le hizo una llaga (o sea una herida)"?
> Yo lo veo totalmente correcto.
> La corbata le dejo una marca en el cuello.
> El vestido le marcaba mucho las caderas.


 
Yo lo veo perfecto, ¡que me aspen si lo entiendo! (¿quién decía esto? no me acuerdo)


----------



## AlGrano

Hola JayLang, no voy a decir que no ... soy un simple usuario de este bello idioma.
Pero en los ejemplos anteriores no usaste "le hirio" sino "dejo una marca" / "le marcaba" / "le hizo una llaga".  Tus ejemplos son correctos y enteramente apropiados. ¿Pero si tuvieses que usar "herir" cambiarias la oración?
Esa es mi percepción unicamente (ademas de que soy testarudo) ... pero en este caso no hay nada que ganar ni perder.  Solo me pareció interesante.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
Juan *se* hizo una herida al salir por la puerta. _<—Juan got a wound._
Juan *le* hizo una herida al salir por la puerta. _<—Juan wounded another person/thing._
Regards,


----------



## claudiatrad

Juan me hirió al salir por la puerta.


----------



## latiguillo

Quizá el verbo 'herir' requiere del sujeto cierta voluntariedad. Con otros verbos sí sería posible. Sí se dice el zapato me hace daño o me ha hecho una llaga, pero sería más raro decir que "me ha herido". Más bien se diría, me he hecho una herida con el zapato !!! cosas veredes...


----------



## Lurrezko

En algunos casos no veo mayor problema:

_En plena ofensiva, una mina le causó graves heridas.
Un bala perdida le hirió en el muslo._

Por otro lado, en sentido figurado el uso es frecuente:

_Sus comentarios me hirieron.
La visión de la pobreza me hiere_


----------



## Jay Lang

...hay aquella frase tan típica de: _Les avisamos que las imagenes que van a ver pueden herir su sensibilidad._

Jay


----------



## TIGER1050

Yo lo veo así:  el ejemplo , "al salir la puerta le hirió" no me suena bien ni me parece muy correcto porque entiendo que es la persona la que está haciendo un movimiento y se da con la puerta, es evidente que si uno está quieto, la puerta no va a herirte, por eso se dice "se hirió con la puerta", salvo, por ejemplo que sea una puerta giratoria automática, de estas que hay por ejemplo en los aeropuertos que no paran de girar, y al entrar, te despistes y te pares y la puerta al girar te golpee, en ese caso, si me parecería correcto decir "la puerta le hirió".

Y en el ejemplo de "la bala le hirió", la frase me parece más correcta, porque aunque hablamos de la bala nos estamos refiriendo realmente al disparo, es decir, si te sientas al lado de una bala está claro que no te hará nada, lo que te hiere realmente es el disparo de la persona que aprentando el gatillo, lanza la bala hacia tí , es decir, quien te hiere es la persona que dispara, o así lo veo yo.
No se si me he explicado pero yo veo un matiz diferenciador entre el ejemplo de la bala y el de la puerta.
Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En algunos casos no veo mayor problema:
> _En plena ofensiva, una mina le causó graves heridas._
> _Un bala perdida le hirió en el muslo._
> Por otro lado, en sentido figurado el uso es frecuente:
> _Sus comentarios me hirieron._
> _La visión de la pobreza me hiere_


Coincido con esto. Y, siguiendo a Jay, vamos a lo popular:
_Una flecha en el aire, Cielito lindo, tiró Cupido,_
_él la tiró jugando, Cielito lindo, y a mí me ha herido. _
Siempre lo he entendido como que la flecha es la que le hirió.


----------



## latiguillo

Aunque me parece más normal decir que me he hecho una herida con "objeto inanimado", en vez de que "objeto inanimado" me hirió. Después de ver los ejemplos que habéis puesto, es obvio que ese uso es correcto, y habitual
 en ocasiones. No en todas, creo. Tal vez solo depende de la forma en que se ordene la cuestión, y desde luego, no puede haber confusión sobre el sujeto. 
La acotación de Milton Sand es muy precisa.  
Puede que el uso de una coma, y situar el sujeto en orden, permitan decir, por ejemplo:
"Al salir, la puerta le hizo una herida".
A mi me parece una frase muy aceptable


----------



## TIGER1050

latiguillo said:


> "Al salir, la puerta le hizo una herida".
> A mi me parece una frase muy aceptable


PUes, con todos mis respetos, por aquí por Galicia esto no suena muy correcto, nos resulta más natural oir "al salir, se hizo una herida con la puerta", se supone que la puerta de casa es un objeto inanimado que está quieto, eres tu quien la mueves y quien te lastimas con ella, no te lastima ella a ti, o así se entiende por aquí. Saludos.
Es normal que en distintos puntos de España no se hable igual, por ejemplo en Madrid guardais el coche en la "cochera" y en Galicia lo guardamos en el "garaje", cochera nos resulta rarísimo y nadie lo usa.
Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

TIGER1050 said:


> Es normal que en distintos puntos de España no se hable igual, por ejemplo en Madrid guardais el coche en la "cochera" y en Galicia lo guardamos en el "garaje", cochera nos resulta rarísimo y nadie lo usa.


¿Cochera?  Soy madrileña y toda la vida he dicho garaje...

P.D: Como ayer me quedé con la duda, he abierto un hilo donde pregunto lo de la cochera, para quien le interese.


----------



## TIGER1050

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Cochera?  Soy madrileña y toda la vida he dicho garaje...


anda!! pues si es así rectifico, de todos modos aclaro que tengo amigos madrileños, y sí les he oído llamar "cochera" al garaje del piso o de la casa, ¿tu nunca lo has oído? .
Y me he dado una vuelta por la Web Segundamano.es buscando pisos en Madrid y en 5 minutos he encontrado una docena de pisos a la venta con "trastero y con cochera" y con "cochera". PUes , no se, tendrás tu razón, no digo que no.
A ver si nos leen de otras partes de España y nos aclaran en que provincias se usa "cochera", aunque creo que estamos desviando el tema.
Saludos para Madrid, con cariño


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,
It seems as if I hadn't read the second example carefully. Neither of those sentences mean that the door cause him a wound. This is what I think:

No.1:
{Juan}_<—*paciente*_ 
{{se}_<—*reflexive particle *_hizo {una herida}_<—*CD *_}_=se hirió_
{al salir por la puerta}_<—*complemento circunst.*_ 

Our usual phrasing for this scene. Maybe this is actually a "*voz media*". "Juan" is not really neither an active nor an pasive subject, but just a "paciente" o "tema": the one experiencing the action, not performing it, and still, no agent performs it on "Juan".

No.2:
{El salir por la puerta}_<—*sujeto (oración sustantiva)*_
{{le}_<—*CI *_hizo {una herida}_<—*CD*_}_=lo hirió _or_ le hirió [en una parte del cuerpo]_

The "le" is not replacing the "se" of No.1, which is a different phrasing: it's active voice! No.2 is grammatically correct but very metaphoric, even too poetic considering the initial article "el".

I hope all this makes sense; if not, please argue. 

Regards,


----------



## latiguillo

El uso de la frase "el salir por la puerta le hizo una herida", creo que descarta una herida física. 
Resulta muy extraña esa forma de decirlo.
Como sugiere Milton, si del contexto se deduce que "la herida" es metafórica, (porque el salir por la puerta tenga determinadas connotaciones sentimentales para Juan) sería aceptable (teóricamente, creo), aunque ese uso sigue siendo raro.
PD. no soy de Madrid, solo vivo aquí, por lo que mi lenguaje no es representativo de como se habla, en general, en Madrid. Por tanto, suprimiré esa mención en mi perfil.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DUE María Moliner:


> *herir* (del lat. "ferire")
> 1 tr. Causar en un organismo un *daño en que hay destrucción de los tejidos, con un golpe, con un arma, etc.: "*El cristal le hirió* en la cabeza". prnl. Causarse un daño con un golpe, arma, etc.


En el DPD: 


> *Herir(se)*
> ‘Producir(se) una herida’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _sentir_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 53).
> (...)
> 2. Como transitivo, además del complemento directo de persona, puede llevar un complemento introducido por _en,_ que expresa la parte concreta herida: _«Le dispararon y lo hirieron en la cabeza»_ (_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 23.1.97). Si el sustantivo que expresa la parte herida funciona como complemento directo, el complemento de persona pasa a ser indirecto: _«*El viento* lo despeinó y *le hirió la piel*»_ (Martini _Fantasma_ [Arg. 1986]).


----------



## latiguillo

Milton Sand said:


> ....
> No.2:
> {El salir por la puerta}_<—*sujeto (oración sustantiva)*_
> {{le}_<—*CI *_hizo {una herida}_<—*CD*_}_=lo hirió _or_ le hirió [en una parte del cuerpo]_


Hi!
Cuando se dice "El salir por la puerta le hizo una herida", se debe tener en cuenta que "por la puerta" solo es un complemento de "el salir" (que es un verbo que utiliza como sustantivo mediante el uso del artículo). 
Pues bien, si se suprime "por la puerta", se ve que la frase difilmente puede tener sentido, independientemente de que "la puerta" sea un objeto inanimado. 
Porque "el salir ... le hizo una herida", ni siquiera hace referencia a una posible herida mientras sales, como sería "al salir", sino a la propia acción de "salir" que le hace una herida... lo que no parece posible.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Lo que veo, *latiguillo*, es que con o sin "por la puerta" ocurre lo mismo que explicas.
Buen punto lo de que más sentido tendría con "al salir", con lo cual el sujeto sería tácito o consabido y apodemos suponer que se trata de alguien cuyo nombre no queremos decir.

En todo caso, *Pitt*, las dos frases tienen sentidos diferentes. No veo posibilidad de que intercambies "se" con "le" sin cambiar el sentido y hasta la estructura de la oración.

Saludos,


----------

